# What's this and do I need it?



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

Coleman:


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it some sort of natural or propane heater?


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah, definitely a gas heater.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

wait. strike that. looks like maybe oil heater...


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

now I'm in the wrong danged forum for something like this, lol.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, "you're FIRED" for putting this in the wrong place.
I say get it and study it until you know what it is. Then, sell it.
HTH
I like spending other's money.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

I actually left it on site and it's about 30 miles away, so maybe they'll be selling it next year. I really should have just bought it. I think they wanted like $15 for it or something. Every labor day there is a small engine and tractor show and the town has a huge citywide yard sale thing. Hopefully nobody else bought it.


----------



## Gark (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks alot like the drip-type fuel oil heater my father used to heat his shop many years ago. Thanks- that brought back some fond memories.


----------



## ROVERT (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, looks like an old oil heater to me. Those things show up on CL pretty often. I can't remember what they ask for them though.


----------



## ROVERT (Sep 3, 2012)

Here you go. Looks like its a Coleman Model 871.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-OLD...FURNACE-35000-BTU-1940S-W-BONUS-/230692825899


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is exactly it. your google-foo skills are strong.

35,000BTUs? What the heck?!?!? I DO need that for the shop. Dang, man.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 3, 2012)

Couldn't ya' just kick yourself?


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

i think that would look cool all painted with gloss red engine enamel out in my shop.


----------



## red sand flea (Dec 29, 2012)

FYI, looks like heater does not have the 2.5-3 gallon tank on the back. However the line is there. Throttle valve has 1 to 5 setting, 1 will run me out of my garage in about an hr...


----------

